

Show HN: Better way to orginize Topic Labels - Briscoe

Hi guys,<p>We are trying out a new way to manage files using the idea of tags with the automation of search and have come up with Topic Labels.<p>I am trying to explain this in a short video and would welcome your thoughts and feedback:<p>http://www.topiclogic.com/main/?page_id=1900<p>Does this make sense? Can we give more examples?<p>All feedback welcome!
======
sudonim
It makes sense. Your example with "Brown" is interesting, but it might be more
relatable if you expand the use case a little more. Explain why you are trying
to find related files in this case. That sort of thing.

Also, it seems as though topic labels are still have drawbacks... like if I
don't add a topic label called "Brown" to related files, Im in the same boat
as if I search for brown... actually I might be worse off.

Maybe automatically tagging files in certain directories with topic labels
would alleviate that.

~~~
Briscoe
Thanks, maybe some more background and set up would be good as I jump straight
in.

You are right that picking the correct labels is very important, so far we
have been working hard to get the right level of discovery and filtering out
bad topics. One thing we found is that we can add a topic after and get it
automatically linked which help.

Thanks for the feedback.

